# Sorry not the smith machine. Mixing things up



## saltylifter (May 3, 2016)

Sorry I know I'm known for using the smith machine but I wanted to mix it up a little.

International chest day 

Db incline presses 4x15-20
Smith machine presses lol 4x20
Incline hammer machine presses 4x15
Decline hammer machine presses 4x15
Db Flys 4x15
Body weight dips 3x failure 

Nice chest day

Video 130lbs db incline presses 18 reps


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 3, 2016)

Good set homie. Looked more like cardio to me though. Lol


----------



## saltylifter (May 3, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Good set homie. Looked more like cardio to me though. Lol




Lol it felt like I did a fukking marathon after I tossed them down.
Got a huge pump so mission accomplished 
Thanks man


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 3, 2016)

That's strong.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 3, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's strong.



Looks like we're gonna have a dB press competition now....


----------



## saltylifter (May 3, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Looks like we're gonna have a dB press competition now....



Dude I been waiting for this section. Competitions on here. That would be bad ass.


----------



## saltylifter (May 3, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's strong.



Thanks man I appreciate it.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 3, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Dude I been waiting for this section. Competitions on here. That would be bad ass.



I recommended a section like that a long time ago but it never happened. It would push people to work harder and hit some cool prs. Snake kinda started one with 405 for reps on squat. Lol. That sucked. The thing is a lot of guys don't like to post videos and don't want their identity being put out there. But I'm game man. Let's start some cool competition threads.


----------



## saltylifter (May 3, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I recommended a section like that a long time ago but it never happened. It would push people to work harder and hit some cool prs. Snake kinda started one with 405 for reps on squat. Lol. That sucked. The thing is a lot of guys don't like to post videos and don't want their identity being put out there. But I'm game man. Let's start some cool competition threads.



If they don't Wana play with the big boys they can play in the sand box. I'm down..
Don't video you're face if you're scared of people knowing you're on here.


----------



## Milo (May 3, 2016)

How the **** do you lift to that music?


----------



## saltylifter (May 3, 2016)

Milo said:


> How the **** do you lift to that music?



Head phones in 24/7 man. No way in hell could I lift in that place with out them.


----------



## bsw5 (May 3, 2016)

Nice set man


----------



## John Ziegler (May 3, 2016)

Milo said:


> How the **** do you lift to that music?



Hang the DJ!


----------



## BigJohnny (May 3, 2016)

Damn impressive my man, you're strong as ****! Watching this and a young guy at my gym pulling 585 for 14 stop and goes makes me want get strong! Keep posting it up brotha, I love it!


----------



## mickems (May 3, 2016)

That looked way too easy. Looked like me if I was db pressing 20's. lol.


----------



## thqmas (May 3, 2016)

salty is a beast.


----------



## saltylifter (May 3, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Hang the DJ!



Oh he gets murdered everyday by everyone. No idea who picks this crap


----------



## NbleSavage (May 3, 2016)

Nice set! You had one more rep.


----------



## saltylifter (May 3, 2016)

BigJohnny said:


> Damn impressive my man, you're strong as ****! Watching this and a young guy at my gym pulling 585 for 14 stop and goes makes me want get strong! Keep posting it up brotha, I love it!



Damn 585lbs deadlifts is impressive let alone doing it 14 times non stop


----------



## saltylifter (May 3, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Nice set! You had one more rep.



I might of if my spotter didn't keep looking around and payed attention lol. I don't get very good luck with my spotters.


----------



## saltylifter (May 3, 2016)

mickems said:


> That looked way too easy. Looked like me if I was db pressing 20's. lol.



Shit was hard as ****. 
Not as hard as milo getting raped spotted but still hard


----------



## Tren4Life (May 3, 2016)

Nice job man. I wish my gym had 130s


----------



## snake (May 3, 2016)

Ok, that looked painful. Got my seal of approval!


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 3, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Nice job man. I wish my gym had 130s



I wish my gym went over 150s. Id love to battle some 200s!!! Hammer curls of course lol


----------



## saltylifter (May 3, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I wish my gym went over 150s. Id love to battle some 200s!!! Hammer curls of course lol



My gym only goes to 150. Have a couple gyms around here that has 200 but fuk it's a drive.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 3, 2016)

My gym has the circus dumbbells. I think you can make that bitch weigh like 300lbs


----------



## bigdog (May 3, 2016)

nice work!! my gym the dumbells go to 200's but I haven't made it up to them yet!


----------



## Uncle manny (May 3, 2016)

Inspiring, I got me some chest today I'm gunna see if I can take the 130s for a ride. Last time I hit them up on incline I got 7 reps lol. Keep it up bro...


----------



## curtisvill (May 3, 2016)

Nice set brother.


----------



## BigJohnny (May 3, 2016)

Makes me feel like a chump


----------



## BigJohnny (May 3, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Damn 585lbs deadlifts is impressive let alone doing it 14 times non stop



Yea, him and his dad are impressive, but your video really impresses me as well! It was too easy!


----------



## saltylifter (May 3, 2016)

bigdog said:


> nice work!! my gym the dumbells go to 200's but I haven't made it up to them yet!



I think I could do 5 or 6 with 200lbs dumbells.


----------



## stonetag (May 4, 2016)

mickems said:


> That looked way too easy. Looked like me if I was db pressing 20's. lol.



20's!!! damn your strong, lol


----------



## saltylifter (May 4, 2016)

stonetag said:


> 20's!!! damn your strong, lol



Hercules and 20lbs


----------

